# fish id?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

found this guy in my pinfish trap yesterday morning???? Ive never seen one? about 4 inches long


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

got me on that one. looks like what we call a mud-skipper but don't know the real name. give Karon a shout she'll know.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a new on me. Never seen one. :001_huh:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd say mud skipper as well. Look at those pectoral fins and they look like he's trying to pull forward.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

grouper bait hahahaha..... not sure?????

where is CV, he should know*


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

bullhead sculpin?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like a Lung fish


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

munk fish and mudskipper hybrid? Lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a really big bull minnow to me at first glance but I checked it online and it's not. Can we get a side view pic?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like maybe a juvenile bowfin


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Or snakehead?? Just didn't want to say it.....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Goby Wan Kenobe.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like a northern snake head to me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

creepy, My first thought was a snake head as well.... Pec fins seem a little long for a snake head though... was you pin fish trap in brackish water?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> creepy, My first thought was a snake head as well.... Pec fins seem a little long for a snake head though... was you pin fish trap in brackish water?


bayou texar across from what was bayview community park


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, looks like snakehead to me


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just watching a show on TV and they showed a small snakehead... looked pretty muck like this thing. They were in Asia using them for bait....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Snake head


----------



## RnDoutdoors (Nov 1, 2015)

Its a bowfin. I have caught several on trot lines on the rivers here in alabama.

RND


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Doesn't look like this one.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

its either a bowfin or snakehead, I'll lean towards the snakehead. notice the position of the pec fins behind the gill opening? thoughts? (Snakehead is the first picture) I've caught the bowfin as well, but not a snakehead..


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Coelacanth.

J/k. Looks awfully snakeheadish to me.

Where the hell is ChrisV? Bet he's with Betty.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

it does have that snakehead look, holding my breath its not. where there are little ones there are big ones.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The pics in the OP shows spiny pelvic fins that look like those of the "Goby" type fishes. Neither the Bowfin nor the Snakehead have pelvic fins under their pectoral fins.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> The pics in the OP shows spiny pelvic fins that look like those of the "Goby" type fishes. Neither the Bowfin nor the Snakehead have pelvic fins under their pectoral fins.


Good observation, I cant tell if that's a second fin, or the pec fin folded under. know what I mean? good observation. interesting. I'm surprised they aren't here, but give them time, look at the lion fish....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Darn shame you didn't get a side view.*

With a side view you'd see coloration, fin structure and the depth of the body. I'm seldom skunked on a fish photo but I don't have a clue on this one.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I finally got an answer for you. FWC identified it as a Bigmouth Sleeper (Gobiomorus Dormitor). It's a male in the black spawning phase coloration.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> I finally got an answer for you. FWC identified it as a Bigmouth Sleeper (Gobiomorus Dormitor). It's a male in the black spawning phase coloration.


 neat! New one for me, never heard of a Bigmouth Sleeper.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> neat! New one for me, never heard of a Bigmouth Sleeper.:thumbsup:


i have. you should see ed (submariner) when we go on an overnighter and he's sacked out while i'm the lookout. 

jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i have. you should see ed (submariner) when we go on an overnighter and he's sacked out while i'm the lookout.
> 
> jack


Oh MY!!!!! Good one!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spinycheek Sleeper. Everyone can rest now.

Not a Snakehead or Bowfin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Spinycheek Sleeper. Everyone can rest now.
> 
> Not a Snakehead or Bowfin


 is that different than a big mouth sleeper?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Realtor said:


> is that different than a big mouth sleeper?


Yes, Bigmouth sleepers are mottled in coloration and of course have that huge, elongated mouth. There is also the Fat Sleeper, but the coloration is different and they are heavier bodied.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

